# Respirator over or under spray sock?



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

I say put the respirator on first then spray sock. And that's how I *Make* my guy's do it. But they think the opposite put spray sock on first then the respirator. :no: What do you guy's think?


----------



## DelW (Jul 7, 2005)

I would have to say put the respirator on 1st to ensure a proper seal on the face. In addition, having the sock over the respirator would help act as a 
pre-filter. But I could see how it could be a pain having it over the mask.


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

I've always worn the sock under....the sock's cutout gives me plenty of room for my dual cartridge respirator and it seals perfectly against my face...


----------



## BCPNJ (Oct 14, 2007)

Either way as long as it seals. I always put the sock on first, and cut/ripped it to the size I needed.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

BCPNJ said:


> Either way as long as it seals. I always put the sock on first, and cut/ripped it to the size I needed.


Ditto


----------



## tunaka sarole (Mar 16, 2008)

Having a resp sitting directly on the face is uncomfortable for some people. Especially those who are in areas like Florida.

When I spray I like to use the cheap disposable thin spray socks you have to cut your own holes out of. They always come in bags-o-rags. It's almost like pulling a Gauss tube over your head.

Put one on,
cut out mouth/eye holes,
put on gear,
put on second sock making sure to leave slack where it covers the resp so I can pull it down as paint collects on the sock where the resp cartridges are.

It works pretty well. Cuts down on cartridges usage & isn't uncomfortable on the face. Sometimes a cool damp rag on the back of the neck is nice when it's hot.


----------

